# Has anyone hunted hogs in Utah



## stevedc (Jun 23, 2008)

My in-laws bought me a hog hunt up at River Bend outfitters and i was wondering if any of you have hunted this ranch before i am looking for some help to figure out what weapon to use i would love to take it with my .357 or my 30-06 or i will just take both and i am looking for a good load to use for both of these guns so will you help me out that would be great thanks


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Are you talking about the one in Corrine?
If so, do a search of my posts from 2 years ago and there is a long winded post on the hunt we did. Should be some vids too. 
I shot mine with a 40 cal Springfiled after hitting it in the the ear with my muzzy trying for a head shot.. A sharp downhill angle. Your .357 will work and your -06 will be fine too. We got within 30 yards of our hogs. The butcher they use makes the best sausage i have ever eaten and the chops are to die for.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Are you talking about the one in Corrine?
> *The butcher they use makes the best sausage i have ever eaten* and the chops are to die for.


I have been thinking of doing this for a while!! I am in need of some good sausage! I might as well get some hunting out of it......how much do they charge for the Hunt and the processing? Is there a site I can go to?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Who's the butcher? Corinne is just down the way from me and I love pork! :EAT:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

He is in Tremonton, can't remember the name...


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> He is in Tremonton, can't remember the name...


Was the high school right across the street or was it the one on the south side of town?


----------



## stevedc (Jun 23, 2008)

my hunt is in March and i still cant wait to go. i am thinking it might be a reason to have a luau don't you think


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > He is in Tremonton, can't remember the name...
> 
> 
> Was the high school right across the street or was it the one on the south side of town?


It is MB meat packing. I just found the card.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> It is MB meat packing. I just found the card.


Cool; thanks!



> my hunt is in March and i still cant wait to go. i am thinking it might be a reason to have a luau don't you think


Heck ya! We used to have a Hawaiian guy in our ward who would cook the whole pig in a hole dug in the ground at my grandpa's house. That was awesome!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Any load you would use for deer will work just fine on those hogs. Back where I come from outside of deer season you have to hunt them with a 22 cal centerfire or smaller, lots of guys use a 22 Mag, it kills them specially if you hit it in the head.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

i killed one a few years ago with my bow up there. its not much of a "hunt"... but its sure a good way to burn a day in the off season!! good luck and have fun


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

If you have property or friends with property I would buy your own pig and take it out and shoot it. I have done 3 pig hunts and that is all these guys do. They buy your pig at acution bring them to their property and trun them loose for you to shoot. Some of them you can walk right up to. If you do it Make sure you tell them you want your pig to be close the the max weight for the price. If you don't you might only get 150 lb pig for the price of a pig up to 350-400 lbs. These guys will tell you they have wild pigs and that they just run loose on the property. Don't be fooled. There is no way the state would let them do that.
These guys make it out to be a bigger deal then it really is. If you do it go with the mind set that you are buying a farm pig they are picking out and you just get to put it down for butchering.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

My good friends did that 'hunt'--really easy--should not be called a hunt but more of a butcher. His "wild pig" was a hampshire sow, looked like it was bought the week before at the auction. Save yourself some cash and go to the auction, pick up a pig, drive it to the butchers--and ask them if you can shoot it in the head--this would save you some money and the experience would be the same--I am not knocking it--just suggesting a cheaper alternative for ya.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I used to hunt hogs in Utah when I was kid. If you count stalking the neighbors 800 lb beasts with a BB gun with a fence between us!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Ive never done the one up in corinne, but we did do a hunt a couple years back on some private property down by Ferron. It was a pretty fun hunt, but like theyve said before..... they are farm raised pigs that were let out the same morning or the day before. they tried to talk it up about the pigs being free range. It was a fun hunt anyways!!!!


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

I might be able to add some thoughts here. I would eccho what others have said before. I'm not naive enough to by their story that there are multiple pigs roaming their property year over year. I am sure that the State has some extremely strict regulations around this, otherwise, there would be other people in the state doing the same thing.

That said, it was still a blast. No need for a rifle, however if that's all you have you will still have a good time. I took my bow, and was resolved to take my pig with one arrow. (They are tough.) 

It's up to you, and your attitude about it. You can go and nitpick it, and you will probably enjoy your hunt about as much as your nitpicking will allow. Or, you can go and take it for what it is and make the most of it. I went with my Dad and loved every minute of it. 

Go do it when there isn't much other to hunt. The pork is fantastic if that makes any difference.


----------



## stevedc (Jun 23, 2008)

so what you are telling me is that i am going up to shoot some thing that is bought at a auction for much less of a price well it will be fun my father in law has not shot anything yet he has only been hunting for two years now so this will be great for him and my so i hope its fun for us it should be. thanks for the info!


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

where is the closest place to hunt hogs? TX?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

California has some good hog hunting on both private and public land. Public land hogs are only in a few small areas. The private land hogs can be had for around $300.00. There are also some places you can hunt deer and elk in (private land) where you can add a hog or two for very very cheap.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I went with two friends that were testing a new broadhead. We new the drill or how the hunt was going to go because we have had friends do it. The pigs are bought the morning of your hunt and let out minutes before you arrive. The guide takes you all over the property avoiding the location where the pigs were dumped. When you get tired of walking you will be getting close to the pigs which are usually located near the river. The guide will then say be careful hes going for the river quick shoot it. LOL 

Its not a hunt or even a fun shoot if you are using a rifle ect and go in with the attitude its a hunt. You might actually come out of it feeling like you someone took your money. The hunt is so easy its over in 30 minutes. My brother tells me a friend of his killed his pig with a knife like some kind an ax murder. lol


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

its still a good shoot for a young kid to cut his/her teeth on if you have 500-600 bucks lying around burning a hole in your pocket.

350-375 for the 150 lb pig which the meat locker will tell you is 300 lbs. 200+ bucks for the processing. 

You will enjoy the meat in your freezer though its some of the best around.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is a place in Idaho that is a much better hunt for hogs. They are like the wild hogs!
http://europeanwildboarhunt.com/


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd say find some wild hogs on public land in another state for a real hunt. Nothing is more fun than a real hog hunt!! Ok, maybe Elk!!


----------

